# TV channel being changed



## maverick33 (Apr 2, 2015)

Ladies,

More curious than anything else.....

Why is it that whenever a tampon add or a less-than-lukewarm sex scene appears on TV, my wife changes that channel ?

We only have public TV, so there's nothing there outside of the regulator's rules :scratchhead:

I mean we're both adults....It's a tampon add, so ???

Tx,


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm curious why you're asking a bunch of women you never met rather than the one you married.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

The word is "ad" not "add"


----------



## maverick33 (Apr 2, 2015)

That's a good question. Communication on that level is almost non-existing. I suppose that rolls up to a bigger issue which is another thread all together. She comes from a very conservative background too. But you're 100% right....

As for 'bunch of woman'...The good thing about about forums is that you get a variety of views.....In contrast, asking her 'might' provide a subjective, single angle answer.

Maybe it's bad memories too....One day way back, we were seriously dating already, the topic somehow fell onto her periods with me asking the question that I never knew when it was, so I thenask for sex when in fact she's having her period....See, I did ask 
Anyhow, she ***EXPLODED*** like nothing I've seen in my life...hit some big nerve there. I would have expected that response if I had taken her period schedule and posted on the internet....but it was nothing more than a real honest question between partners.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

maverick33 said:


> That's a good question. Communication on that level is almost non-existing. I suppose that rolls up to a bigger issue


Nah, not seeing a problem there at all. 

So anyway, asking about why she might change a TV channel when in fact there is virtually no communication and you cannot ask her the simplest question without her "exploding" at you is like asking the people on the Titanic what color the sky was when they hit the iceberg.


----------



## maverick33 (Apr 2, 2015)

I (think) I get your point.....Deeper issues below that need attention....


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Do you have sex?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Sounds like she thinks it's inappropriate to show "personal hygiene products" and sexual situations on television. Not a surprise considering how she has reacted when you tried to initiate a discussion about her cycle. She was likely raised to believe that certain topics are personal and not to be shown or discussed.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Ads for personal hygiene products, lubricators and Viagra are for targeted audiences. Sometimes they appear in time frames that are inappropriate for children to view which riles me. They don't necessarily bother me, otherwise, except for the fact that they seem unnecessary.

Your wife seems to be a little embarrassed over them. There will come a day when she will ask you to run to the store for tampons/kotex and that is the day she will be over her embarrassment.


----------



## maverick33 (Apr 2, 2015)

blueinbr said:


> Do you have sex?




No, haven't for a couple of months. My last couple of advances were declined. Just haven't got to the point of finding out why. Also these days getting un/dressed where I can't see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Blondilocks said:


> Ads for personal hygiene products, lubricators and Viagra are for targeted audiences. Sometimes they appear in time frames that are inappropriate for children to view which riles me. They don't necessarily bother me, otherwise, except for the fact that they seem unnecessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Your wife seems to be a little embarrassed over them. There will come a day when she will ask you to run to the store for tampons/kotex and that is the day she will be over her embarrassment.




And that will be the day his embarrassment starts.


----------



## maverick33 (Apr 2, 2015)

blueinbr said:


> And that will be the day his embarrassment starts.




Actually not. 2nd marriage and have a kid from first, so have seen all the personal stuff. Have a simple approach...Its private for a lady and handled with respect, but also .... it's a normal bodily function all women are created with, this is nothing weird. Not issues going to the store. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Lol

I would have just made her fight me for the remote


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

My guess is your wife grew up in a home that **** shamed her so that she is not allowed to be feminine. She has a skewed view on what sexuality is and what the world sees it as. IIWY, I would find ways to bring up such things innocuously, as in about other people or the world in general, so that she doesn't instantly get uptight that you are talking about her and shaming her like her parents did. 

IDK, maybe come up with some story you saw on tv about women at a local shelter having things donated to them and then list stuff like shampoo, razors, tampons, nail polish... Start slowly letting her see that people DO see such things as normal and NOT to be embarrassed about. 

It will be a slow process; she's had 20-30 years of indoctrination to overcome. But I think you have to start addressing it, letting her know that she's an adult now, not the child who has to follow her parents' doctrines. And maybe even bring up a story you read about how people can be raised to believe things that may not be correct (might want to research some articles on that); maybe even talk about people who've believed one way only to learn it's not true and then how happy they became once they had their eyes opened. Of course, you won't say that SHE was raised that way. You just want to comment on it, and move on to other subjects, and plant the seed. Let her come to it on her own.

Also, how much are you two talking? You should be talking all day, every day, about every little thing. You should be the one person she feels safe to tell anything. The more you grease that wheel, the safer she feels as you being her best friend, the more likely she'll open up to you about her fears.

And are you spending 15 hours a week together? It's an absolute must, if you want to stay in love and keep any sort of sexual desire going in her.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> There will come a day when she will ask you to run to the store for tampons/kotex and that is the day she will be over her embarrassment.


There will also be a day when HELL freezes over. 

That day is hypothetical. As is the one which was the subject of your post.


----------



## maverick33 (Apr 2, 2015)

turnera said:


> My guess is your wife grew up in a home that **** shamed her so that she is not allowed to be feminine. She has a skewed view on what sexuality is and what the world sees it as. IIWY, I would find ways to bring up such things innocuously, as in about other people or the world in general, so that she doesn't instantly get uptight that you are talking about her and shaming her like her parents did.
> 
> IDK, maybe come up with some story you saw on tv about women at a local shelter having things donated to them and then list stuff like shampoo, razors, tampons, nail polish... Start slowly letting her see that people DO see such things as normal and NOT to be embarrassed about.
> 
> ...




Thanks @turnera, some good points indeed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

maverick33 said:


> No, haven't for a couple of months. My last couple of advances were declined. Just haven't got to the point of finding out why. *Also these days getting un/dressed where I can't see.
> *
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


THIS is a big deal! When did this start? About the same time the sex dried up? She is having a serious personal issue, you need to be direct and ask her what is going on.


----------



## maverick33 (Apr 2, 2015)

3Xnocharm said:


> THIS is a big deal! When did this start? About the same time the sex dried up? She is having a serious personal issue, you need to be direct and ask her what is going on.




Yes, thinking about it now this all seem to started more or less at the same time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

MJJEAN said:


> Sounds like she thinks it's inappropriate to show "personal hygiene products" and sexual situations on television. Not a surprise considering how she has reacted when you tried to initiate a discussion about her cycle. *She was likely raised to believe that certain topics are personal and not to be shown or discussed.*


The most likely scenario...

As a teen I lived with my much older sister and her husband for a short while. I can still remember my BIL being utterly horrified that my BF of 2 years was privy to details of my menstrual cycle (difficult for him _not_ to be, given the fact that I suffered from dysmenorrhoea that was so severe I used to vomit and pass out!). I can remember my odious BIL, quite ironically, lecturing me that "Discussing one's menstrual cycle with a man is like breaking wind in company." I seem to remember my BF and I having quite a giggle over that one!


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Cosmos said:


> The most likely scenario...
> 
> As a teen I lived with my much older sister and her husband for a short while. I can still remember my BIL being utterly horrified that my BF of 2 years was privy to details of my menstrual cycle (difficult for him _not_ to be, given the fact that I suffered from dysmenorrhoea that was so severe I used to vomit and pass out!). I can remember my odious BIL, quite ironically, lecturing me that "Discussing one's menstrual cycle with a man is like breaking wind in company." I seem to remember my BF and I having quite a giggle over that one!


Wow.

:rofl:


----------

